# ~~~ California Residents SB 250 ~Another revision***



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

*--- Please cross post ---*

California SB 250 picks up where AB 1634 left off, yet another attempt to impose forced sterilization on California's dogs & cats. This time the bill was introduced by the Senate Majority Leader, Dean Florez. Simple politics says we cannot assume that the state Senate will reject SB 250 as they rejected AB 1634 last year. 

SB 250 is scheduled for a hearing of the Senate Local Government Committee on April 15. Input to the committee must be received by Wednesday April 8 in order to be included in the Bill Analysis for the committee.

NAIA has an action alert that allows any Californian to easily compose a letter from talking points, or you can include your own points, and automatically send a FAX to the committee members. Please select the FAX option as some emails are bouncing.
<*http://capwiz.com/naiatrust/issues/alert/?alertid=13064541&type=ST&show_alert=1*>

_***Please use the EASY Capwiz link posted above. You'll need to copy and paste into your browser.***_

Alternatively your club or organization can email your SB 250 opposition letter to me at <!-- e -->[email protected]<!-- e --> and I will FAX it for you.

There are only two days left to be included in the Bill Analysis for the committee hearing. Please help!

Laura Sanborn
<!-- m -->http://saveourdogs.net


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

Candy, I can not pull up the gov web site right now. What are some highlights to this new version.
Marta


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

marta wade said:


> Candy, I can not pull up the gov web site right now. What are some highlights to this new version.
> Marta


Hey Marta,

Here's some important information from the NAIA website:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width=406 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left colSpan=2>*California SB 250 - The 13th Version of AB 1634* 
The fight continues... </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2 height=5></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]April 3, 2009[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]UPDATE: Amendments to SB 250 have just been filed by sponsor Florez that do nothing of significance to address our core concerns with this mandatory spay/neuter bill. We ask that you continue to educate lawmakers -- this time your own State Senator -- about the dangers posed by this reckless bill to dogs, dog owners and the community. Be sure and use the talking points and lobbying tool below to email AND FAX your Senator.
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]California’s dog and cat lovers are encouraged to act now to stop SB 250, the latest attempt by supporters of mandatory spay/neuter to find some way to package their failed concept. SB 250 is very similar to the 12th version of AB 1634, which was decisively defeated in the California Senate last year after a grueling 18-month battle. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
Unfortunately AB 1634 has been reborn with a new bill number and sponsor, this time as SB 250 introduced by Senator Dean Florez. The bill has been referred to the Senate Local Government Committee, but has not yet been scheduled for a hearing.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Click here to read the originally introduced version of SB 250.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]SB 250 is actually worse than the last version of AB 1634,* in that it adds a long list of new restrictions on who could never legally own an intact dog or cat.* SB 250 is the de facto 13th version of AB 1634. Californians can defeat SB 250 just as they defeated AB 1634, if they act![/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Could you please pass this along to O.J. and his group? I forgot to send it to him, which I usually always do ;-) More silly little revisions yet to come I'm sure. Thanks Marta for your interest ;-)[/FONT]


----------

